

Package your web app with 3 lines of code for a sexy blackberry tablet - japherwocky
http://www.blackberry.com/knowledgecenterpublic/livelink.exe/fetch/2000/348583/800332/800440/How_To_-_Create_a_web_icon.html?nodeid=1487655&vernum=0

======
japherwocky
Maybe more relevant, the offer:
[http://us.blackberry.com/developers/tablet/playbook_offer.js...](http://us.blackberry.com/developers/tablet/playbook_offer.jsp)

(get an app into their market, they'll give you a free playbook)

